# HELP... Raised spots on ears.



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all,

While feeding my two little six month old bucks tonight, I noticed both of them have little raised circles on the back or top side of their ears. It was easiest to spot on the one with white ears, but upon checking the darker colored one has them as well. Maybe about three different spots towards the outer region of the ear. The spots are roughly 1/8th to a 1/4 in diameter, and there is no loss of hair in the area or on the spots. I've tried searching the forum and on the open net, but I've found no responses. Has anyone ever seen this or have a clue as to what it can be? I've had problems finding a vet in my area that works with goats, so I really have no one else to ask.

Thank you,
BJ & Debbie

P.S.. They don't seem to be insect bites either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe ringworm? It is hard to say without seeing pics.

Or mites


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Rain rot?

Mites? 

Ring worm or other fungal infection? 

Either way you can put a topical on it like NuStock and it pretty much clears anything up.


----------

